
Trump confirms he will look into Pentagon's Jedi cloud contract after complaints - RmDen
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/18/trump-says-seriously-looking-into-amazons-pentagon-contract.html
======
RmDen
The title from tech meme: Trump says he’s looking into a Pentagon cloud
contract for Amazon or Microsoft because ‘we’re getting tremendous complaints’

